# Chrome taking me to google.com instead of google.co.in



## patkim (Feb 1, 2017)

Since today when I access google in Chrome it's taking me to google.com instead of google.co.in. Internet explorer is fine.
Note that I am not typing \NCR followed by google.com

What could be the issue and is there any way I can redirect Chrome & Google to by default search from co.in?


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 2, 2017)

hmm Strange.. Installed any extensions or using any VPN/ proxy ? 

Try installing another browser and see where it takes you. Also check ip address as shown chrome and other browsers to see if they match.. ipchicken.com


----------



## patkim (Feb 2, 2017)

^Thanks for your reply. No extensions installed as such. Not using any VPN 
Not sure what the issue was but the issue has resolved on its own!!
May be something was temporarily wrong at Google end for a while?


----------

